#ubuntu-ports 2006-11-21
<Dvalin> fabbione: around?
<fabbione> Dvalin: yeah
<Dvalin> still around? :L)
<Dvalin> :)
<fabbione> yeah
<Dvalin> :)
<Dvalin> had some troubles with glibc, kind of figured it out more or less, also it seemed to be specific to our glibc, so.. :o)
<Dvalin> g'mornin btw. =)
<fabbione> morning :)
<fabbione> what kind of problem and what version of glibc?
<Dvalin> 2.4.90, problem building for sparcv9
<fabbione> what kernel?
<Dvalin> #endif
<Dvalin> #ifndef __SPARC_ASM_STUB__UNISTD_H__
<Dvalin> #define __SPARC_ASM_STUB__UNISTD_H__
<Dvalin> #ifdef __sparc_v9__
<Dvalin> #include <asm-sparc64/unistd.h>
<Dvalin> #else
<Dvalin> #include <asm-sparc/unistd.h>
<Dvalin> #endif
<Dvalin> #endif
<Dvalin> it tries to use 64 bit headers, uses kernel headers for 2.6.17
<Dvalin> 2.6.17.1 actually
<fabbione> oh feh...
<fabbione> you need to use another kernel. .17 will hang on the testsuite
<fabbione> .19 or highwe
<fabbione> i am not sure 17.1 has the fix
<fabbione> also.. glibc 2.5
<fabbione> use the final
<fabbione> not that 2.4.90 whatever crap
<Dvalin> yeah
<Dvalin> but I'm waiting for gwenole to release it
<Dvalin> hm
<Dvalin> changing it to #ifdef __sparc_v9__ && __arch64__
<Dvalin> didn't do the trick
<Dvalin> hmhm
<Dvalin> oh
<Dvalin> of course it doesn't
<Dvalin> fabbione: aye matey
<Dvalin> around? :)
#ubuntu-ports 2006-11-23
<Dvalin> fabbione: around?
<fabbione> Dvalin: sort of
<Dvalin> fabbione: the bug you mentioned in kernel headers causing check to hang, any hints on it?
<Dvalin> as in
<Dvalin> was thinking of backport it
<fabbione> it's not a bug in kernel headers
<Dvalin> as glibc maintainer has kind of frozen it
<fabbione> it's a bug in real code
<Dvalin> oh
<Dvalin> in glibc?
<fabbione> no in the kernel
<Dvalin> ah
<fabbione> basically running glibc test suite will kill any machine running kernel .17 / .18 and some .19-rcX
<fabbione> let me find the patch.. one minute
<Dvalin> check hang here
<fabbione> "The load average on the server is too high"
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> what's your email address?
<Dvalin> pkarlsen@mandriva.com
<fabbione> patch is on the way
<Dvalin> btw. i think I asked earlier, but don't remember if you had any answer or not, why do you build for sparcv8 in stead of sparcv9?
<fabbione> it's also committed upstream but i can't lookup the git sha right now
<Dvalin> okay
<Dvalin> thx! :)
<fabbione> those were the default david miller asked for
<fabbione> i don't recall the full rationale
<Dvalin> okay, related to nptl/tls?
<fabbione> i don't remember
<Dvalin> okay
<fabbione> movie time now...
<fabbione> ttyl
<Dvalin> :)
<Dvalin> enjoy!
<fabbione> thanks
#ubuntu-ports 2006-11-24
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> fabbione: ciao... how are things?
<fabbione> tmarble: ciao! ok'ish.. still suffering some jetlag but otherwise good
<tmarble> are you back in Denmark, then?
<fabbione> yeps.. i come back last sunday
<fabbione> how are things over there?
<tmarble> good... today is a holiday (yesterday was Thanksgiving)... so most of the USA is doing the "bridge" by getting today off
<tmarble> i see you have updated some drafts -- i hope to catch up with all that next week
<fabbione> tmarble: yeah i heard about Thanksgiving.. did you enjoy staying at home with the family?
<tmarble> fabbione, yes -- nice dinner with my parents... (of course we ate too much :)
<fabbione> eheh
<tmarble> fabbione, i must step away for a bit... but I look forward to catching up more later (or next week)
<fabbione> tmarble: have a nice weekend
<fabbione> i am going offline too
<tmarble> ok -- cheers!
#ubuntu-ports 2008-11-17
<aypee1> Hi. I'm experiencing some PowerPC bugs that seem to be related. I'd like to help solve them but I'm not too sure how I should proceed. Bugs #298156, #292092 and #281146 are gnometris, liferea and yelp crashing with SIGSEGV 'in signal_emit_unlocked_R() at at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.2/gobject/gsignal.c'. They all seem to occur on the ppc architecture. Are these likely to be the same bug? 
<jbailey> Without looking at the bugs, your description makes me think 'yes'
<aypee1> Should they be marked as duplicates?
<jbailey> No, not unless they're triaged as duplicates.
<jbailey> Id' put a note refering people to the earliest one, though.
<aypee1> OK
<aypee1> Thanks
<aypee1> I find the idea that I can just wade in there and mess stuff up on Launchpad terrifying.
<aypee1> An easily ignored note can't hurt I guess.
<jbailey> There's usually enough other people watching that things get noticed. =)
<jbailey> Thanks for contributing
 * jbailey wnaders off
#ubuntu-ports 2008-11-21
<fransman> Could there be a bug in glib on powerpc, because i have a Segmentation fault in pgadmin3 running Ubuntu Intrepid, who is willing to take a look?
<fransman> http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/860zlEwNhP
<fransman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75207/
<jbailey> fransman: I don't have access to a PPC box at the moment.
<fransman> but that's ok
<fransman> maybe someone can post it as a bug
<jbailey> But in general, the bugs aren't usually in glibc.
<jbailey> It's usually in the program calling into it.
<fransman> does the sound paste confirm this?
<fransman> s/s/ second 
<jbailey> Oh hey, someone else mentioned this earlier.
<jbailey> No, I think this really is a glib bug.
<jbailey> Pointer signedness can be a problem on some arches, I don't remember PPC off hand.
<jbailey> When I used to run a G5 as my desktop it was a hobby to hunt these down in these evenings.
<jbailey> Then my son was born, and I got other passtimes.
<fransman> but that a better invesment
<fransman> we are spending to much time to computers
<jbailey> Well, I admit to disposing of the dividend payments that he cheerfully emitted for me ;)
<jbailey> But yeah, way too cute.  Hard to find spare time for hacking these days. =)
<fransman> "someone else mentioned " do you have a link, is it a post?
<jbailey> <aypee1> Hi. I'm experiencing some PowerPC bugs that seem to be related. I'd like to help solve them but I'm not too sure how I should proceed. Bugs #298156, #292092 and #281146 are gnometris, liferea and yelp crashing with SIGSEGV 'in signal_emit_unlocked_R() at at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.2/gobject/gsignal.c'. They all seem to occur on the ppc architecture. Are these likely to be the same bug? 
<jbailey> This chanel a couple days ago. =)
<fransman> cool, that's a direct hit
<jbailey> Be a lazy slob who hangs out on IRC has to be useful for something.
 * jbailey -> lunch
#ubuntu-ports 2009-11-19
<maveas> Hi guys
<maveas> Do you have any experience with xubuntu on the PS3?
